# Radon Swoop 170 - Lack oder Pulver?



## hundertklar (1. Juli 2021)

Morgen Leute,

ich habe ein Radon Swoop 170 von 2016.
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mtb/testbericht-radon-swoop-170-9-0-modelljahr-2016/ 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob Radon zu der Zeit pulverbeschichtet oder lackiert hat? Gibts eine möglichkeit das zu überprüfen?
(Nach meiner unprofessionellen Meinung handelt es sich um lack )

Den Radon Support hab ich vor Wochen schon kontaktiert, aber ich habe bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten.

Zum Plan:
Ich steh einfach auf Raw-Rahmen. Und da der Großteil des Rads schon raw ist, dachte ich mir ich entlacke den Rahmen. Dafür wäre es nur gut zu wissen um welche Beschichtung es sich handelt.

Vielleicht kann hier ja jemand helfen 

Liebe Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Juli 2021)

Die Rahmen sind lackiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frickelmaster (7. April 2022)

Mein Slide von 2016 ist auch lackiert, da würde ich davon ausgehen, dass Deines auch lackiert ist.
Darf ich fragen, was ein Raw-Rahmen ist? bzw. was es bedeutet, dass Dein Rad schon weitestgehend Raw ist? Das sagt mir grad nix


----------



## 7SidedCube (7. April 2022)

"Roh", unlackiert, blank - nix mehr über dem Alu, "teilweise raw" passiert auch gerne mal unfreiwillig bei Matschfahrten mit weiter Kleidung


----------



## Poldi78 (7. April 2022)

Frickelmaster schrieb:


> Mein Slide von 2016 ist auch lackiert, da würde ich davon ausgehen, dass Deines auch lackiert ist.
> Darf ich fragen, was ein Raw-Rahmen ist? bzw. was es bedeutet, dass Dein Rad schon weitestgehend Raw ist? Das sagt mir grad nix


Raw bedeutet einfach "nacktes" Aluminium oder Carbon. Also ohne jegliche zusätzlich aufgebrachte Farbe.


----------



## Nuss_95 (7. April 2022)

Frickelmaster schrieb:


> Mein Slide von 2016 ist auch lackiert, da würde ich davon ausgehen, dass Deines auch lackiert ist.
> Darf ich fragen, was ein Raw-Rahmen ist? bzw. was es bedeutet, dass Dein Rad schon weitestgehend Raw ist? Das sagt mir grad nix


Raw = unlackiertes und unbeschichtetes Metall, in dem Fall Aluminium.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2022)

hundertklar schrieb:


> Morgen Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein Radon Swoop 170 von 2016.
> https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mtb/testbericht-radon-swoop-170-9-0-modelljahr-2016/
> ...



Hi,

dein Bike hat ein raw finish, allerdings mit mattem Klarlack (zwecks Korrosionsbeständigeit) versehen. Komplett "nacktes" raw würde auf Dauer anlaufen und reagiert sensibler auf Umwelteinflüsse wie Öl, Salz oder Säuren, die sich bildende Oxidschicht muss man zudem mögen 

Gruß, Andi


----------

